# [GDM] no consigo que salga en castellano (CERRADO)

## Yoshi Assim

Hola:

Este es pequeño inconveniente que no consigo solucionar... y mira que llevo intentádolo un monton de veces  :Sad: 

He castellanizado Gentoo "perfectamente"... Gnome, KDE, la cónsola de sistema...  :Very Happy: 

Pero no consigo que GDM aparezca en Castellano (increíble)...  :Shocked: 

A ver si me dais una ayudita o una orentación...  :Very Happy: 

No es un error grave, pero sí un inconveniente al que no le encuentro ninguna solución y me ha hecho perder mucho tiempo...

¡¡¡ Una ayudita please !!!  :Wink: Last edited by Yoshi Assim on Thu Aug 18, 2005 9:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DDrDark

Yo he configurado GDM en castellano (porq antes me aparecia en ingles) al inicio, abajo hay un menu con los idiomas, creo que se llama Sistema o alguno de esos, que te da a elegir una lista, aver si asi te va. Si ya tienes todo configurado, en el make.conf etc pues prueba recompilarlo aver si pilla las nuevas variables de idioma, prueba poniendo LINGUAS="es ES" en el make.conf si es que no lo tienes

salu2

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Hola... Estos son mis ficheros de configuración:

/etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="qt kde dvd alsa cdr nls spell nptl pic imagemagick gnome gtk hal howl zeroconf"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-cs46xx"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

LINGUAS="es"

```

/etc/skel/bashrc (para todos los usuarios execpto root, así los mensajes de compilación, errores, etc... salen en inglés.)

```

# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-shells/bash/files/dot-bashrc,v 1.1 2005/04/30 00:08:01 vapier Exp $

# 

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup,

# including some apparently interactive shells such as scp and rcp

# that can't tolerate any output.

# Test for an interactive shell.  There is no need to set anything

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from

# outputting anything in those cases.

if [[ $- != *i* ]]; then

   # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now

   return

fi

# Shell is interactive.  It is okay to produce output at this point,

# though this example doesn't produce any.  Do setup for

# command-line interactivity.

# colors for ls, etc.  Prefer ~/.dir_colors #64489

if [[ -f ~/.dir_colors ]]; then

   eval `dircolors -b ~/.dir_colors`

else

   eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

fi

alias ls="ls --color=auto"

# Change the window title of X terminals 

case $TERM in

   xterm*|rxvt|Eterm|eterm)

      PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

      ;;

   screen)

      PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

      ;;

esac

# uncomment the following to activate bash-completion:

[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion

#Mejora para Midnight Commander

if [ -f /usr/share/mc/mc.gentoo ]; then

    . /usr/share/mc/mc.gentoo

fi

#Para castellanizar el entorno de usuario

source /etc/entorno

```

/etc/entorno

```

#Global: para ISO8859-15 

export LANG="es_ES@euro"

export LC_CTYPE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_NUMERIC="es_ES@euro"

export LC_TIME="es_ES@euro"

export LC_COLLATE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MONETARY="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MESSAGES="es_ES@euro"

export LC_PAPER="es_ES@euro"

export LC_NAME="es_ES@euro"

export LC_ADDRESS="es_ES@euro"

export LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES@euro"

export LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES@euro"

export LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

```

/etc/locales.build No se si el orden de los locales influye 

```

# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

es_ES.UTF-8/UTF-8

es_ES/ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro/ISO-8859-15

```

Los caracteres , y acentos, etc... (áèïôñ) me salen bien en la consola de texto como en los terminales gráficos por lo que no adjunto los ficheros de configuración... (si no me los pedís)

Le versión de gdm que tenog instalada es:

```

hal2001 ~ # emerge gdm -a

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.6.0.9-r3

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

----------

## IceFox

En mi caso bastó con agregar a /etc/profile estas lineas ...

```
export LANG="es_CL"

export LC_ALL="es_CL"
```

Tendrías que incluir las locales que te corresponden.

Luego el clasico 

```
source /etc/profile

/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

----------

## Yoshi Assim

Gracias a todos...

He añadido las líneas que me indicaste... ¡¡¡ Funciona !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ...

Pero ahora tengo todo el entorno en castellano... incluso las sesiones de root...  :Sad: 

No hay ninguna otra forma (seguro que sí) de hacer estos cambios sin afectar al root...

Mas que nada es molesto durante la compilación de programas, porque aunque parezca increíble, casi no entiendo nada... :Shocked: 

----------

## lanshor

Cierra el tema  :Wink: 

----------

## IceFox

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

> No hay ninguna otra forma (seguro que sí) de hacer estos cambios sin afectar al root...

 

podrías incluir en tu /home/usuario/.bashrc las siguientes líneas 

```
source /etc/profile

 source /etc/entorno
```

 Usando el mismo archivo que mencionaste anteriormente /etc/entorno.

Saludos.

----------

## frodoweb

me acorde de haberlo leido en un blog de mi rss: http://www.riveonline.com/index.php?gadget=Blog&action=SingleView&id=294

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *frodoweb wrote:*   

> me acorde de haberlo leido en un blog de mi rss: http://www.riveonline.com/index.php?gadget=Blog&action=SingleView&id=294

 

He seguido este post, pero como nosotros no tenemos el script /etc/init.d/gdm como Debian he tratado de hacer la modificación indicada en /etc/init.d/xdm pero no funciona  :Sad: 

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *IceFox wrote:*   

>  *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   No hay ninguna otra forma (seguro que sí) de hacer estos cambios sin afectar al root... 
> 
> podrías incluir en tu /home/usuario/.bashrc las siguientes líneas 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por tu contestación... pero si miras el post de arriba del fichero /etc/skel/bashrc verás que cada usuario llama al fichero /etc/entorno en el inicio de sesión del terminal (con bash)...Los usuarios normales tienen su entorno personalizado en castellano.

El post de IceFox me ha funcionado pero me deja el entorno en castellano para todos los usuarios (inluído el root)... Entonces los mensajes de gcc me salen en castellano... y quisiera que continuaran saliendo en inglés...

```

gcc (GCC) 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

Esto es software libre; vea el código para las condiciones de copia.  NO hay garantía; ni siquiera para MERCANTIBILIDAD o IDONEIDAD PARA UN PROPÓSITO EN PARTICULAR

```

Creo que tiene que haber alguna forma de lanzar GDM en castellano sin modificar el entorno de root ¿O estoy equivocado?

Gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IceFox

 *Yoshi Assim wrote:*   

>  *frodoweb wrote:*   me acorde de haberlo leido en un blog de mi rss: http://www.riveonline.com/index.php?gadget=Blog&action=SingleView&id=294 
> 
> He seguido este post, pero como nosotros no tenemos el script /etc/init.d/gdm como Debian he tratado de hacer la modificación indicada en /etc/init.d/xdm pero no funciona 

 

En que parte específica de /etc/init.d/xdm pusiste el export LANG  ?

Creo que debieses ponerlo en setup_dm en la línea siguiente del export PATH.

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *IceFox wrote:*   

>  *Yoshi Assim wrote:*    *frodoweb wrote:*   me acorde de haberlo leido en un blog de mi rss: http://www.riveonline.com/index.php?gadget=Blog&action=SingleView&id=294 
> 
> He seguido este post, pero como nosotros no tenemos el script /etc/init.d/gdm como Debian he tratado de hacer la modificación indicada en /etc/init.d/xdm pero no funciona  
> 
> En que parte específica de /etc/init.d/xdm pusiste el export LANG  ?
> ...

 

Bueno... estoy contento porque ya lo he solucionado  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ... Con vuestra ayuda (claro  :Wink:  )...

La modificación que hay que hacer consiste en añadir la siguiente línea al fichero /etc/X11/startDM.sh

```
export LANG=es_ES
```

...casi al inicio del script. Yo la he añadido después de la línea:

```
#!/bin/bash

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2

# Author: Martin Schlemmer <azarah@gentoo.org>

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-base/xfree/files/4.3.99.8/startDM.sh,v $

source /etc/init.d/functions.sh

# We need to source /etc/profile for stuff like $LANG to work

# bug #10190.

source /etc/profile

export LANG=es_ES

```

Además he comentado (borrado) las líneas correspondientes al fichero/etc/profile... (según el Post de IceFox en este mismo hilo...)

```
export LANG=es_ES

export LC_ALL=es_ES
```

¡¡¡ ... Y funciona... !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Además ya no tengo los mensajes de GCC en Castellano:

```
hal2001 ~ # gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)

Copyright (C) 2003 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

```

Si alguien quiere añadir este TIP al Howto de Castellanización  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## g0su

La solucion era lo que dices no hacia falta tocar nada mas -> /etc/X11/startDM.sh

export LANG=es_ES 

Y funciona correctamente, ahora mismo lo agrego al howto del wiki en castellano.

Gracias!!!

----------

